# GIF, JPG oder PSD in Vektordatei wandeln []



## muadeep (15. August 2004)

Hi, 
ich bin ein totaler  in Sachen Vektor, könnte mir einer sagen wie ich im Adiobe Illustrator z.B. eine gif Datei in eine Vektordatei ändere? Ich brauch das für ein Plotterdruck. 
mfg
muadeep


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. August 2004)

Einfach als *.eps-Datei abspeichern ...?
Ansonsten würde ich dich bitten, mir dein Problem 
ein wenig näher zu erläutern.


----------



## muadeep (15. August 2004)

ich hier ein einfarbiges Logo (schwarz) in gif vorliegen und möchte dies nun gerne in eine vector datei umwandeln


----------



## thoru (16. August 2004)

Wenn du eine Pixeldatei in eine Vektordatei umwandeln möchtest, wirst du sie
entweder nachzeichnen müssen mit dem Zeichenstift in Illustrator oder du
greifst auf Programme wie Corel Trace oder Adobe Steamline zurück.
Wobei aber die automatische Vektorisierung zuviel Knotenpunkte gibt und die
Datei in der Regel auch größer wird.
Freehand bietet dir ein Nacheichnenfunktion schon von Haus aus, wobei ich dir
aber empfehle deine Datei nachzuzeichnen.


cu
thoru


----------



## muadeep (16. August 2004)

/edit hat sich geklärt


----------

